# First Smoke Hollow use! Pics included!



## jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey all, 
I did these two chickens last Saturday. I held the temp right at 300 degrees for about three hours. I was very impressed with my Smoke Hollow smoker it held at 300 degrees with very little effort even though it was only 13 degrees and cloudy with snow flurries. Here are the pictures. Enjoy!

After 1 hr.





1hr. to go!





Cutting it up!


----------



## msmith (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like a winner jeremy send some my way.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks msmith and Go fish!

Gofish thats right a few spuds and a couple of fatties. No rub or anything else just used a brine recipe a friend gave me and let them soak for 48 hrs. Thats all there was to it.


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 18, 2007)

That looks awesome.  

I smoked some ribs, fatties, and Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans last Saturday.  My smoke hollow did pretty well in that cold too.

Would you mind putting the brine recipe on here?  Those birds look good.  I think I should try them myself.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 18, 2007)

Good looking grub Jeremy. Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 19, 2007)

Great job Jeremy keep up the good work. Keep those picture reports coming


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh yea that is what I'm talking about


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 20, 2007)

I really like my Smoke Hollow Smoker as well!  They really work well when you install a gas control valve on them.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Real nice Jeremy! How'd you like using the Hollow unit?

Debi


----------



## jeremy (Jan 21, 2007)

Debi I really like my Smoke Hollow. It held a constant temp with very little effort.

Smokin Stang sorry for the dumb question! What is the gas control valve you are talking about? Where can I get one? Also thanks for the contact info you gave me for outdoor leisure products. I contacted them about the thermometer being off and they are sending me a new one.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeremy,
     You would need to purchase an electric oven thermostat ( two Pole ), a pilot generator, and a gas control valve plus some 1/4 inch aluminum tubing.  You can order all of these items from Grainger.  The thermostat shuts on and off the gas when your pre-set temperature inside the smoker is reached.  Go to the propane section and check out Cajunsmoker's modifications to his.  Mine is set up basically like his. PM Cajunsmoker for the part numbers because I do not have them anymore.  Between the two of us, we should be able to come up with the numbers for you.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 22, 2007)

I was looking at the Hollow and the KingKooer verticals sems like they'd be more flexible than my ECB.

Debi


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeremy,

Nice job on the Yardbirds!  Was there a particular reason you spiked it up to 300*?  That is way beyond "Low and Slow".  Another 150* and you'd be "Grilling" them instead of "Smoking" them.  Just curious.

Glad you joined us!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeff, With the propane units, if you crank up the temps for the last 20-30 minutes the added heat will crisp up the skin. If you're not a skin eater and just peel and toss it, then 230-250* is where it's at!


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

Understood..........but he had that temp for Hours.  See what I'm sayin'?

Jeff


----------



## jeremy (Jan 24, 2007)

SoFlaQuer this was my first try at smoking. I read a lot of different things about temps and chicken. It was very confusing. Some people said they smoke chicken at 250 or less others said 325-350 degrees. I didn't know what to do so I split the difference and cooked at 300. I figured I would experiment and I would know for next time if I needed to cook at a lower temp. Now after cooking them at 300 I'm not sure I would change anything. They turned out fabulous!  They had good smoke flavor. They where tender and very juicy. Maybe next time I will try at a lower temp just to see how they turn out.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Well Jeremy if it was an oven it'd be around 350 so all you did was bake it with a bit of smoke - no harm done if it was edible if not it was an inexpensive lesson to learn. Next time you slow smoke it and it will be perfect.

Debi


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 25, 2007)

Very good point, Deb!

IMHO, I would not go above 250* (I do mine at 225*).

I tell most people - "It's what works for YOU", but 300* is too high.

Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 26, 2007)

Gotta admit it was a nice looking bird though. 

Jeremy did it taste smoked? Must've picked up some smoke even at 300. 

Debi


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 19, 2007)

I swear by the brining. Last summer was the first I tried it and it was unbelievable!  Juiciest bird I ever had.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

I used to always go about 6 hours or so at 225* on my chicken and it came out very good, tender, smoky and rubbery skinned.  I was told to try it at 300* for about 2 -  2.5 hours and that it would be just as good but with crispy skin.  I tried it and haven't done them any other way since.  Just as tender, just as well smoked and skin that is crispy.  Best of both worlds.


----------

